# RecipeDB - Drowned Faery Golden Ale



## moonshadow (11/3/09)

Drowned Faery Golden Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               5 Votes        Brewer's Notes mash @ 65 degrees.0 min amarillo addition was dry hopped in conditioning vessel.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.3 kg JWM Caramalt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    10 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 22 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/09)

Looks good Moonshadow...shadow.

Got to love a single hopped beer. Have you made this one as yet?

I think I might have just enough grain to scrape together to make this one tomorrow night. Hmmm why not?


----------



## moonshadow (11/3/09)

Yarp, served this one at my Kegging demo last Sat'dy. Had a few people asking for recipe, so here 'tis. Hope you like it. If Ive accidentally omitted anything please let me know, new to the forums. 

Moony


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/09)

Still got some at the shop?


----------



## jeddog (11/3/09)

hay chappo,

make it easy for some of us and give us the Beersmith file for it......(if ya use beersmith)


----------



## moonshadow (11/3/09)

used pro mash. 

Took it home, sorry not enough magic faery dust to go round, me & the fella will put her to rest. hehe

Will take a coupla tallies to next BABBS meet though, if your there I shall share.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/09)

Moony,
Double batch day tomorrow of this ripper. Shooting for 42 into the fermenters. It's gunna push my rig to the max so it should be fun. Let ya know how it goes! :icon_cheers: 

Thinking I might hop up the late additions but lets see what happens of the day.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

All done in 4 1/2hrs. Missed target 1.050 :lol: . It's our first double batch but went pretty smoothly. Pushed the mash tun to capacity though. Hydro sample tasted awesome so can't wait for the finished product :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/09)

I'm now drinking this baby and it is awesome. Truely fantastic beer. I really recommend having a go if you like a JSGA's but this is much much better. Well done Mel fanastic recipe this is going to be in my brewery stable from now on. :beerbang:


----------



## stevepreece (31/3/10)

Kegged this last week with its conditioning hops.
The obligitory test tasting the next day tasted good.

I now have to wait 4 weeks for the real tasting as I flew off to UK.
Now in Kent being taunted by all the oast houses


----------



## scoot49 (6/2/11)

Really like the sound of this one, but since Im a total noob at brewing, is there anyone who can give me a step by step for what I need, and how to do it.

I think I have a fair idea, but just not too sure

Cheers in advance


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (6/2/11)

here you go.

Try these links

High gravity BIAB

DrSmurtos GA


----------

